# Osama And Wife Leaving Afghanistan



## Guest (Nov 21, 2001)

:lol: :rollin: terrisfun.com/war/wife.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2001)

The morning DJs on a local rock station (103.3 THE EDGE) were disussing this picture this morning. Another topic was Bin Ladens kidney stones.  

Steve


----------

